# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 25)



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer and vote in the polls...._


*When you first started turning on a lathe, what were your first projects?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 15, 2014)

Seein how much dust can accumulate on an unused tool in 1 1/2 years- it has been a highly successful and rewarding endeavor..........

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Jun 15, 2014)

When I was a kid, I turned part of a square piece of wood round for the handle of a wood tool box dad was helping me build. Still have that simple, heavy box!

When I was in college, I used dad's lathe a few times to sand cork fishing handles down to the size and shape I wanted them to be.

Last summer I used dad's lathe to make some bottle stoppers, bottle openers, an ice cream scoop handle, and a rolling pin. Soon I'll have my lathe going and will be trying my hand at bowls and pens, while also making some bottle stoppers and bottle openers.

Mine will probably collect dust from time to time, as flatwork is still my favorite discipline in woodworking, but it'll never collect as much dust as Mike's does!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2014)

My first turning was a spindle just to play around with the tools. About 5 minutes after doing that I chucked up a bowl blank and turned a bowl. I think I still have it not sure though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 15, 2014)

Drum shells... and then a few years later a bowl. Thanks Jamie @WoodLove

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 15, 2014)

Bowls and tool handles for me. Then came lidded boxes. And then some hollow forms. Always trying new stuff, that's how we learn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 15, 2014)

I have only turned pens ... oh OK and a few bottle stoppers...I do want to turn some bowls, but right now I am busy with pens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Jun 15, 2014)

Fish bat.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kweinert (Jun 16, 2014)

Pens first. Then bottle stoppers. And a hollow form or two. Bowls. Handles for ice cream scoops and the like. Segmented bowls. Lidded boxes. Flying objects. firewood (when finished, not when started :) pepper mills. salt shakers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 16, 2014)

I made this saw handle, and blade adjuster.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 16, 2014)

Bowls. So far that's all I've turned. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## electricalme (Jun 19, 2014)

Pens and some blood to add contrast he he

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## James (Jun 23, 2014)

Pens, first one was made from antler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 23, 2014)

My first turning was best described as a "stick". I still have it somewhere.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Everyone likes sticks. You should bring it out of hiding and post it up....


----------

